# Beaumaris Beach - Lidio-wales - 2014



## khurbanx (Apr 5, 2019)

So i was digging through my harddrive and i found one of my first semis explores i did back in 2014 - 


excuses the crappy photos.

History on this place tbh i don't know ... but i assume it is gone now as i explored in 2014​

2014 Beaumaris Beach - Lidio-wales by KHUrbanX, on Flickr



2014 Beaumaris Beach - Lidio-wales by KHUrbanX, on Flickr



2014 Beaumaris Beach - Lidio-wales by KHUrbanX, on Flickr


2014 Beaumaris Beach - Lidio-wales by KHUrbanX, on Flickr


2014 Beaumaris Beach - Lidio-wales by KHUrbanX, on Flickr


----------



## Potter (Apr 7, 2019)

I love the graf


----------



## mr_ppp (Apr 10, 2019)

Great pics

Still there as of August last year as I found a drone video of it on a certain video site


----------



## khurbanx (Apr 28, 2019)

mr_ppp said:


> Great pics
> 
> Still there as of August last year as I found a drone video of it on a certain video site




ooooo ? next time i head to wales ill have to check love to go back tbh and film it and get better photos.


----------

